#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  IPV6 Copel + Mikrotik

## manzke

Ola pessoal estou com a seguinte duvida, tenho internet com a Copel Telecom e estao me entregando ipv6, preciso de uma ajuda em como configurar minha mk para repassar esse ipv6 para meus computadores, segue imagem das configuraçoes.

----------


## rimaraujo

Add Skype. Posso te auxiliar remotamente. ricardo.contato
Ou wtzap
31 998491650

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Add Skype. Posso te auxiliar remotamente. ricardo.contato
> Ou wtzap
> 31 998491650
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


É possível repassar um /64 para vários roteadores fazendo slaac?

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## magnorm

Uso o ipv6 da copel em uma filial em Curitiba. O modem tem de estar em bridge para o prefixo passar para o mikrotik. Assim que chegar no serviço pego os prints para vc fazer.
@*marcelorodrigues* /64 nao da para fazer seguindos as especificações recomendadas. Teria de solicitar um /56 ou /48 ou deixar a rede bridge ate o computador do cliente para pegar via slaac

Enviado via LG-V490 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## naldo864

compensa ultilizar ipv6 agora hoje em dia ,em materia de economia de banda tem algum ganho para quem ja esta em ptt .

----------


## rimaraujo

> compensa ultilizar ipv6 agora hoje em dia ,em materia de economia de banda tem algum ganho para quem ja esta em ptt .


Osso ter entendido errado o seubpost mas não tem nada a ver economia de banda com ipv6.


Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## magnorm

Estou fazendo minha casa como laboratorio. Deixei o wifi sem senha e confirmei que a maioria dos usuários utiliza facebook e youtube e os dois ja atendem em ipv6. veja nos gráficos a diferença nos picos.

----------


## marcelopk

Também tenho internet da copel ONT da Huawei HG8245H e ele não está em bridge,(tenho receios de colocá-lo em bridge e sofrer alguma penalidade por parte da copel, em tentativas pedi para o suporte colocá-lo em bridge mas foi sem sucesso, informam que isto pode caracterizar fraude no uso da internet e se eu fizer isto eles podem cancelar a internet) mas voltando ao problema através do DHCPV6 Client recebo IPV6 publico com rota No MiKrotik, utilizo o Pool criado do prefix /64 entregue pela copel e chego a ter endereço V6 global em outros equipamento conectados em outras interfaces do mikrotik utiizando este pool, mas estes equipamentos não tem navegação IPV6, consigo ter reposta somente no MiKrotik com Client V6. @*magnorm* existe alguma possibilidade (ou se já conseguiu) fazer estes endereçamentos pelas outras interfaces do mikrotik (pelo DHCP SERVER ou PPPOE) e entregar um endereço publico ipv6 funcionando?
Agradeço por qualquer dica ou ajuda.

----------


## magnorm

@*marcelopk* eu solicitei a empresa que fez instalação para colocar o aparelho em bridge. Eu não sei o modelo do modem mas posso ver com eles como podem te ajudar na troca.
Te mando no privado o contato do cara caso possa ajudar.

----------


## magnorm

Segue como ta configurado para receber o prefixo e distribuir via slaac.
As operadoras Copel, Net e Gvt e demais estão entregando via dhcp.

----------


## marcelopk

Vai me ajudar bastante este contato @*magnorm*. Já agradeço antecipadamente  :Smile: 
Só uma dúvida nesses prints acima, o Modem da operadora já está em bridge?

----------


## magnorm

@*marcelopk* O modem ta em bridge . Conversei com o tecnico que me atendeu nessa filial e ele informou que tem de fazer solicitação na copel. o que acontece é que os novos modelos não estão aceitando colocar em bridge e vai ser necessário colocar um modelo antigo. Talvez eu consegui pq ta no cnpj da empresa ou pq tive sorte. Mas explica a situação que vc necessita estar em bridge por politica de segurança no controle da sua rede. Desculpa não poder ajudar mais.

----------

